# Πού και πού ή που και που;



## cherraki (Jan 27, 2014)

Συγγνώμη αν τυχόν έχει αναφερθεί το θέμα αλλά με μια γρήγορη αναζήτηση δεν το βρήκα. Λέμε "Πού και πού" ή "που και που";

π.χ. Στην προταση που και που με θυμάσαι.. Θα μπει ή δεν θα μπει τόνος; και γιατί;


----------



## daeman (Jan 27, 2014)

...
ΛΚΝ (Τριανταφυλλίδη):
*πού *[pú] : *I*. επίρρ. *1*. τοπικό ερωτηματικό· εισάγει ευθείες ή πλάγιες ερωτήσεις με τις οποίες ο ομιλητής θέλει να πληροφορηθεί το ακριβές σημείο, τόπο κτλ.: _~ ήσουν χθες; ~ να καθίσω; ~ μένεις; ~ άφησες τα κλειδιά σου; Δε θυμάμαι ~ τα άφησα. Tον ρώτησαν ~ δουλεύει._ (έκφρ.) _πού και πού / αραιά και πού / αριά και πού_, τοπικά ή χρονικά, για κτ. που συναντάμε πότε πότε, όχι συχνά: _πού και __πού __διέκρινες κανένα σπιτάκι. Π__ού__ και __πού __σταματούσαμε για να ξεκουραστούμε. Mας επισκέπτεται / μας γράφει αραιά και __πού__. _


ΛΝΕΓ (Μπαμπινιώτη):
6. σε ΦΡ. που δηλώνουν χρόνο, π.χ. (α) _*πού και πού*_ καμιά φορά, πότε-πότε: _δούλευε απ' το πρωί μέχρι το βράδυ, μόνο πού και πού __σταματούσε για ένα τσιγάρο_ (β) _*αραιά και πού*_ σπανίως.


Καλώς μας βρήκες! :)
Και τώρα που μας βρήκες, να περνάς πού και πού —ή πιο συχνά, αν θέλεις.


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2014)

Γεια σου, cherraki, καλωσήρθες. Το άτονο αναφορικό _που_ δεν έχει θέση εδώ. Είναι το τοπικό _πού_, που φτιάχνει μια έκφραση με τοπική σημασία αρχικά, ίδια με την έκφραση _κάπου κάπου_, και στη συνέχεια γίνονται και εκφράσεις με χρονική σημασία.


----------



## Earion (Jan 28, 2014)

Σωστά. Αυτό ακριβώς θα ήταν μια ακλόνητη δικαιολογία για να γράφεται χωρίς τόνο. 

Νομίζω ότι εδώ έχουμε καθαρά μια περίπτωση στην οποία παραβλέπουμε εντελώς την ιστορική (=ετυμολογική) ορθογραφία και τονίζουμε όπως ακριβώς ακούμε. Που είναι και το σωστό βέβαια.

Μετά από αυτό, προτείνω να κάνουμε συζήτηση για το *καθετί. *


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2014)

Earion said:


> Μετά από αυτό, προτείνω να κάνουμε συζήτηση για το *καθετί. *


Κάθε πράγμα στον καιρό του. Και στο νήμα του: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?5947-κάθε-–-καθένας-–-καθετί


----------



## cherraki (Jan 29, 2014)

Καλώς σας βρήκα!!! Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις!!


----------

